# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Tavë me Patate dhe Domate të furrës !

## Montoya

Po shtoj dhe taven me patate dhe domate te pjekura ne furre!Behet fantastike ,do te ishte nje dreke e shkelqyer pe nje mik tuajin,nese doni te dini si gatuhet kjo lloj tave me kontaktoni ne privat !!




Se shpejti gatimin e shpikur nga vete une !
                ReSpekte nga Montoya....

----------


## Veshtrusja

mmmm...vdes per tave me patate! 

Por une e bej me mire se ty ama ...lol

----------


## Fiori

Para nje jave u mblodha me 10 miqte e mi, sepse dy nga ta u shperngulen ne Florida (dje). Te gjithe jane amerikane puro dhe meqenese nuk do kishim rastin te mblidheshim bashke si ate dite vendosa te gatuaja une. U gatova taven me patate dhe me mish, si me e lehta _(dy tre se nuk mjaftonte nje per te gjithe)_ dhe per cudine time _(se amerikanet jane pak picky, nga nje ane hane fast food po nga ana tjeter llastohen per kot)_ te gjithe e pelqyen dhe e "perlane". Nuk e di nese shkaku i kesaj ishte vera qe kishin pire deri atehere, apo nese e pelqyen vertet  :ngerdheshje: 


Tani pyetja ime eshte pse ne privat receta jote dhe jo ne forum ku te gjithe mund ta lexojne e komentojne?!  :buzeqeshje: 


Pershendetje

----------


## Montoya

Pergjigja per Shefen Fiori !!

Fiori e ndoqa me vemdendje postimin tuaj!Doja te dija se cfare i hodhe Taves qe u be e shijshme?
Sepse per taven qe fola une ato cka i hedh une qe behet e shijshme jane : Patate,mish viçi,thela domatesh,flet kastraveci dhe erza pak si shume !
Nese do i kishe hedh te tilla produkte atehere te siguroj 100% qe i ka pelqyer vertet gatimi juaj dhe jo nga vera sic the ti  :shkelje syri:  hi hi !

Kunder Pergjigja: Sdu me e publiku ketu qe ta shofin te gjithe sepse o Kapitalizem i Eger dhe si me fitu ca pare ?! (hi hi bej shaka) 
Dua ti bej pak kurioz dhe do vije momenti qe do ti postoj disa nga Gjellet fantastike qe di une !

Ciao ciao dhe shifemi ne te tjera Tema !

                               .....RESpekte nga Montoya ... !

----------


## Reina

Vdes per patate me mish.. hmm vetem kur kujtoj heren fillon stomaku ime te leshoj acidin.. :buzeqeshje: !

----------


## Klevis2000

Ingredientet : Per 4 persona 
- 1 kg patate gjelle
- 300 gr mish vici i tymosur
- 12 qepe te vogla
- 2 thelpa hudhre
- 1 buqete majdanoz
- 1 luge miell
- 1 gote leng mishi
- ereza, piper dhe kripe

 Pergatitja: 
Hiqini koren nga mishi i tymosur i vicit, dhe prijeni ne copa me madhesine si ne figure. Lerini copat per 5 minuta ne nje uje te pakripur. Merrini me pas copat e mishit me nje luge kulluese dhe vendosini ne nje leter kuzhine qe te kullojne. Ngrohni nje tigan ne nje zjarr te bute per 2 minuta dhe me pas vendosni copat e mishit qe te shkrijne ne te. 

 Qeroni qepet dhe prijini ne feta te holla si unaze. Qeroni edhe lekurat e thelpave te hudhrave dhe shtypini me anen e sheshte te nje thike. Hidheni hudhren ne mish sapo te behet i shkelqyeshem, hidhini dhe unazat e qepeve dhe ngrijeni me shume zjarrin. Skuqini per 3 minuta derisa te leshoje arome. Me pas hidhini gjithe qepet dhe skuqini derisa te nisin te marrin ngjyre.  
 Nxirrni hudhrat, qepet dhe copat e mishit nga tigani. Hidhini lugen me miell lengut dhe lereni kete salce baze te ngjyroset pak. Shtojini pak ereza, pak uthul ose limon, hidhini serish copat e mishit, hudhrat dhe qepet dhe ngrohini serish ne nje zjarr te bute, duke i trazuar rregullisht. Hidhini gjysem gote leng mishi, por bejeni kete pak nga pak qe salca te mos behet shume e trashe. 
 Qeroni dhe pastroni patatet, (mos i lini ne uje ku mund te ikin vitaminat). Prijini ato ne copa te medha dhe thajini me leter kuzhine, qe t'u iki lengu. Hidhini patatet ne tigan dhe shtojini pak kripe dhe piper siper. Hidhini siper lengun e mishit qe ngeli ne gote pasi te kene zene vend patatet dhe me pas buqeten me majdanoz persiper. Verini kapakun tiganit dhe lerini patatet te vlojne perbrenda derisa te jene gatuar mire pas rreth 20 minutash.

----------


## kolombi

Klevo ste kisha menduar mjeshter edhe ne fushen e guzhines .lol

----------


## Klevis2000

o Kolomb kam punuar para 6 vjetesh ndihmes guzhinier dhe per 1 muaj me bene guzhinier.ty do te jap nje recete per dicka te vecante por tek tema cfare te gatuajme per bajram.ok hajde te befte mire lol

----------


## Veshtrusja

> thela domatesh


them se behet me e mire kur e grine domaten (si salce)

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## edspace

Ky forumi i guzhines duhet te bashkengjitet me forumin "Ne kerkim te Romances". Jo per gje por sikur thone qe dashuria fillon nga stomaku. 

Jam i sigurte qe forumi i romances do kete rezultate me te mira. 

Thjesht nje mendim per administratoret  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fiori

Sot bëra tavë me patate dhe mish "zemre"  :kryqezohen:    Mishi u gatua ne fillim me domatet, qepe te grire, piper te zi dhe vaj ulliri. Kjo eshte nga tavat me te lehta, po dhe qe si zakonisht duhet bere me "mase" kur i thone qe mos i besh si patate te ziera.

Ne tave siper hodha copa te vogla gjalpi sa per arome, dafine, rigon, bamje, karrota dhe kuptohet lengun e mishit.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## bregdetare

fiori   po na con goja lenk tani ,gjella ime me e preferuar bamjet  me mish dele ,po ti i ke gatuar ne furr dhe keto besoj jan te shijhme .

Vet perdor shum  taven me patate speca karota  dhe mish vici tava ime me e preferuar

----------


## Zemrushja

O Fiori nje pyetje kam :P

( me shaka kuptohet)

Po ti nxore njehere figuren e pare para se ta vije te piqej.. sprisje dot ta piqje dhe ti nxirrje te dyja fotot njeheresh.. apo kishe frike mos e digjje :P looool

----------


## Fiori

Po ty kush ta tha sekretin moj zemrushe  :Gjoja: 

Ne fakt nuk e kisha fare ndermend ta vija te dyten, po pastaj mu duk se ajo duhet te ish ketu me shume se e para (apo jo ?! : )).

Bregdetare, edhe une e kam shume qejf gjellen me bamje dhe mish dele. Ne pergjithesi perimet i kam qejf ne fakt. 

Pershendetje

----------


## Zemrushja

Pershendetje back..

Mua ma tha truri ne fakt ate gje :P

dhe me shume e thashe per shaka..

Pastaj sigurisht kishte me shume rendesi fotoja e dyte  :buzeqeshje: 

ps. mos e merr per keq lol

----------


## BaBa

*Hallall per temen BaBa vdes per tav me patate dhe per tav me speca te mbush*  :buzeqeshje: 

*ajde ju bafte mire !!!*

----------

